# Getting (and staying) Fit



## EMT2B

Hello All~
I will be taking my first EMT-Basic course starting in August of this year.  I am not in the best physical shape, and I want to change that.  I have started Nutri-System and have lost close to 20 lbs in the two months I have been on it.  I want to get into better shape and start NOW so as to have a "leg up" on my fitness before entering the EMT-B class.

_[A quick bio of my fitness level: I am approx 5'10 and weigh in excess of 300 lbs, though most people think I weigh a lot less than I do.  I can walk for about a mile (of flat or downhill terrain) before I am too exhausted to continue.  Because I am without a car, I ride my bicycle most every place.  I have pitifully little upper-body strength, but my lower body is in pretty good shape (carrying around all this weight has made my legs quite strong).  I can prolly manage about five bent-knee pushups, and maybe 10 crunches.  I cannot, however, manage even one chin-up/pull-up, even with assistance from an exercise machine. :unsure: ]_

While I realize there are oodles of exercises that I can do at home with little or no equipment, I find I am rather "gadget-oriented."  I saw some DVDs at my local Target store that looked fairly interesting, but I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking for. :huh:  
I was wondering what (if any) DVDs and/or exercise videos have worked for you? Also, has anyone had any success with balance/exercise balls (those giant kickball-looking things)? Any other routines/gadgets/whatevah you would recommend to friends/family? Anything that can be done whilst I'm watching my nightly programs?  I also have a gym membership through my health insurance, so if anyone has any ideas of what kind of routine I could do at 24-hour fitness, that would be appreciated as well.  Thanks all in advance!


----------



## phideux

Before you worry about any gadgets, get yourself down to a "normal" weight, and build stamina. Strict diet, lots of cardio stuff/walking. You need to drop about a third of your body weight before you need any gadgets. 
As far as losing weight/getting in shape/exercising, most gadgets are useless gimmicks.


----------



## IAems

*Don't Over-Do It*

phideux is right.   You need to learn new habits.  Most people go to the gym for a few months and then return to old habits.  Start small.  Give yourself clear benchmarks and goals (like: "I want to pass the CPAT" or "I want to lose 15 lbs", _*not*_ "I want six-pack abs" or "I want to be healthier")
 Here's a great regimen that worked for me: Go to http://www.joinlapd.com/#, the joinLAPD website, and download the Fitness Log at the bottom of the page.  It will start you out as though you have very sub-par fitness and work you into the kind of shape that you can start applying to police and fire academies (if that's your thing).  It's a really great way to achieve all-around fitness by reaching simple and clear goals.  Once you've mastered that, then move on to the "gadgets" which are more for focus on specific muscle groups.


----------



## EMT2B

IAems said:


> Start small.  Give yourself clear benchmarks and goals (like: "I want to pass the CPAT" or "I want to lose 15 lbs", _*not*_ "I want six-pack abs" or "I want to be healthier")



IAems~
  I have small fitness goals.  My main one right now is I want to lose 20lbs.  I also want to be able to walk from my brother's house uphill to my mum's house without becoming winded and having to sit and rest for 20 minutes just to catch my breath!



IAems said:


> Here's a great regimen that worked for me: Go to http://www.joinlapd.com/#, the joinLAPD website, and download the Fitness Log at the bottom of the page.  It will start you out as though you have very sub-par fitness and work you into the kind of shape that you can start applying to police and fire academies (if that's your thing).  It's a really great way to achieve all-around fitness by reaching simple and clear goals.  Once you've mastered that, then move on to the "gadgets" which are more for focus on specific muscle groups.



Thanks!  Thats pretty much what I was looking for. B)  My class starts in approx ... *counts* 11 weeks.  I think I can do the LAPD program.  It seems simple enough.  I will have to look for a "shock absorbing surface" nearby.  There is a high school close by, but it has a dirt track.  Is that considered a "shock absorbing surface"?  There is also a college nearby that has an astroturf-type track.  Is that a "better" shock absorbing surface?  Otherwise, I just have asphalt to walk/jog/run on.

Thanks everyone! ^_^


----------



## IAems

*Treadmills will work when starting out*

If you have a gym membership, treadmills are _great_ for low impact (just put them at a 1% incline to mirror running on surface streets).  Treadmills are generally viewed as "easier" (hence the "no treadmill" warning on the fitness log) but they are a great way to build up cardiovascular strength before hitting surface streets.  P.S. Research your target heart rate and try not to surpass that, you don't want to end up a patient before you get a chance to treat one!  Best of luck, man, you'll do great.


----------



## Euclidus

Changing your lifestyle is the most important thing. You aren't going to want to be on nutrisystem forever, so it will be important to learn new ways to cook, and new recipes that are both nutritious and good tasting. It can be especially hard in EMS; I try to pack a few small meals for my shifts because if I don't go in with a game plan, the game plan usually defaults to chipping in for a pizza or a fast food run or something. The take-out options when you're in EMS are almost never healthy unless you can eat Subway every single day.

Regular exercise is great, but the key to lasting weight loss is being more active overall. For me, I ride my bike instead of driving to places any and every time it's practical. My boyfriend and I play racquetball or go for walks or bike rides instead of watching tv. You'd be surprised how many different ways you can increase your daily calorie burn. Any time I've needed to lose the last ten pesky pounds or so of winter weight, I've used fit day because it's a free online weight loss journal and really makes you think about what you're eating and where your activity level is. 

As far as a fitness routine, if you have access to a trainer at 24-hour fitness, meet with one (even just a couple of times) and ask for some simple weight-training exercises. As you build muscle mass, you turn your body into a fat burning machine. More muscle mass will increase your metabolism as well as enable you to do your job more safely! Cardio is great, but regular resistance training with weights/dumbells will help your body become a more efficient machine. I'm not talking about bulking up or anything, just developing a higher percentage of lean muscle mass. Good luck on your journey!


----------



## mintygood

Anyone who considers running on a tredmill easy needs to reevaluate their workout plan.  Alternating incline/speed is the key.  I typically run between 3-5 miles with alternating inclines.  Also, if you're wanting low impact, consider road cycling.  It is quite expensive for all of the gear (typically entry level bikes can be found for 500 on craigslist) but it is a great investment.  I've been riding for a few years and I love it.  Not only do you get to enjoy the beautiful scenery of the back roads, but you will get in great shape.


----------



## Aerin-Sol

First, props on starting to work on your fitness!

I'd recommend that you start lifting weights, at a gym. StrongLifts 5X5 is my preferred beginner's program, here's why:

*you'll see steady progress as a beginner -- it was really motivating to watch my lifts go up once or twice a week
*weight-training is very effective for losing weight
*you can set obtainable goals: I want to squat X lbs, I want to bench Y lbs
*it's great for heavy people -- low-impact, and like you said, you already have some strength from hauling yourself around
*you need strength more than cardiovascular endurance for this job

*but* since you said you want stuff you can do at home, what I do is 10 push-ups & 10 ab exercise reps during commercials, and stretch/do leg lifts while the show's on

The only gadget I really use is my yoga mat. You don't need gadgets or DVDs or anything like that. 



mintygood said:


> Anyone who considers running on a tredmill easy needs to reevaluate their workout plan.  Alternating incline/speed is the key.  I typically run between 3-5 miles with alternating inclines.  Also, if you're wanting low impact, consider road cycling.  It is quite expensive for all of the gear (typically entry level bikes can be found for 500 on craigslist) but it is a great investment.  I've been riding for a few years and I love it.  Not only do you get to enjoy the beautiful scenery of the back roads, but you will get in great shape.



I think the point was that for someone who is overweight & just starting, treadmills on low settings are better than pavement.

$500? Wow. I got one for $100!


----------



## JohnJ

Your best bet is to correct your diet and to implement some good cardio into your routine. Crunches are a good exercise but don't expect it to remove fat from your stomach, as spot fat removal does not exist; furthermore, if you work out on a Monday (weight training, whether it be actual weights or body-weight exercises) then you should not work out on Tuesday (I am not speaking of cardio) -- your muscles will need time to heal.

Do NOT waste your money on ANYTHING you see in a commercial. The ab workout machines and similar machines are absolutely a waste of money. You will see better and cheaper results with crunches and other typical exercises.

With the exception of P90X, everything you see on TV is useless. If you want some good advice from people with plenty of experience, check the forums at www.bodybuilding.com.


----------



## EMT2B

I am looking into getting a couple of sessions with a trainer at the gym.  I seem to do better when I have "guidelines" for lack of a better word.  I looked up the LAPD link that was suggested, and just need to print it out.  I went to a babysitting job interview today, and if I get the job, it will involve a good bit of uphill walking.  I'm also looking for a good, quality jump rope and some more resistance bands .  I have one band that I got from PT for osteoarthritis in my ankle.  I'm planning to go to the thrift/second-hand store tomorrow to look for some inexpensive bands and/or exercise tapes/dvds.  I am most awake at night, so an exercise tape/dvd seems like a good idea.

Since April 14th, I have lost 22 pounds.  That is the MOST weight I have EVER lost at one time.  This is really exciting!


----------



## jccilm

Congrats on the weight loss.

I've lost 27 pounds since I decided to pursue EMT/Medic. 

What I've been doing is this.

I've calculated my BMR for my prefered weight...that is what I should weigh, which was 165 pounds. The reasoning for this is that once I get down to a 165 pounds I want to be able to maintain the weight. My BMR at 165 pounds for my age would mean I should be eating 1700 calories. Thus I'm not really dieting but eating a diet balanced to what my normal need would be.

Next I log all my daily activity in one small note book, physical activity, and food and I keep a running count of my calories during the day. I try to eat several meals during the day at least 3 hours apart.

As to my daily activities...like you I'm just starting up my fitness routine and I get winded also. I've found that if I keep my goals simple I actually able to do enough activity to build up my endurance and flexibility.

Some of my activities...
Walk for 1 hour
Hike (with weighted pack) for 90 minutes
Bike for 1 hour
for the above speed and distance are not a factor, its really more of a time to get up and enjoy the day. If my hour walking is an hour shopping at Wal-Mart then that's it. If it's mowing the lawn for an hour with a push mower then that's it.

40-60 minutes per day in a sport activity
This is really stuff I do for fun. Not really about doing anything but staying active. This might be swimming, shooting a basketball, kicking around a soccer ball. Really its finding an additional activity that I enjoy.

20-60 minutes strength training. Mainly rotating between Arms (tricep/bicep) and chest, Abdomen and Back, maybe a short session on legs.

Stretching and yoga is good too, usually I stretch for 5 minutes per session, sometimes one stretching session lasts me through the day (sort of).

I've had some set backs (ankle and foot strains), some days of over eating, some days where I didn't exercise. The thing though for me was that I used to punish myself for these let downs, get frustrated, and eventually quit. 

My new mantra though is to do my best. I keep the EMT Oath pasted to the front door, closet, bathroom door, and refrigerator along with pictures of things that motivate me (EMT-P patches, shiny ambulances, services I'd like to work for, certifications, a BRAND NEW CAR...okay a used VW Wagon  and pictures of my kids.

I am making progress and will make it to my goal. But I keep it simple, simple activities, simple diet, motivation, and study. I'm looking forward to the day where I can add run for 1 hour. It would be cool to get back into running a 5k race every now and then.

I'm glad that I'm going for EMT and Medic, and I'm glad that the job pushes me intellectually and physically. At 40 years old I'll probably be in the best shape of my life since I left the Army nearly 20 years ago.

The best advice I can give is to enjoy life, enjoy your accomplishments and celebrate them, and to enjoy your routine.


----------



## joness

first of all congratulations on starting a new career and knowing that it requires a life style change! in terms of walking around, maybe put light weight ankle weights on throughout the day, that will help with overall leg strength (which is a huge help when lifting a heavy pram). also if you have to do a workout by yourself at the gym start with cardio, weights, abs, and end with cadio and STRETCHING! stretching will help with muscle soreness, and will help prevent injuries. I would also suggest seeing if your 24 hour fitness offers Spinning classes. I know they can seem intimidating at first, but you can adjust your level on the bike so you don't have to push as hard, they make you sweat like crazy, and you don't realize how tired you are till you are finished with the class. best of luck! Keep us all updated!


----------



## Aerin-Sol

jccilm said:


> I've calculated my BMR for my prefered weight...that is what I should weigh, which was 165 pounds. The reasoning for this is that once I get down to a 165 pounds I want to be able to maintain the weight. My BMR at 165 pounds for my age would mean I should be eating 1700 calories. Thus I'm not really dieting but eating a diet balanced to what my normal need would be.



I weigh 135 pounds, I'm steadily losing weight, and I eat more than 1700 calories a day!


Maybe I'm missing something but your BMR isn't the calories your body would normally need; it's how many calories your body needs just to stay alive. You need to eat more (high-quality) calories, especially if you want your weight-lifting to lead to any muscle gain -- and you do, if you're lifting for EMS purposes.





EMT2B said:


> I am looking into getting a couple of sessions with a trainer at the gym.  I seem to do better when I have "guidelines" for lack of a better word.  I looked up the LAPD link that was suggested, and just need to print it out.  I went to a babysitting job interview today, and if I get the job, it will involve a good bit of uphill walking.  I'm also looking for a good, quality jump rope and some more resistance bands .  I have one band that I got from PT for osteoarthritis in my ankle.  I'm planning to go to the thrift/second-hand store tomorrow to look for some inexpensive bands and/or exercise tapes/dvds.  I am most awake at night, so an exercise tape/dvd seems like a good idea.
> 
> Since April 14th, I have lost 22 pounds.  That is the MOST weight I have EVER lost at one time.  This is really exciting!



Going to a personal trainer is a great idea; make sure you get someone with real experience and not just someone who happens to work at the gym.

Also, check out your library for exercise DVDs. 
Netflix has some but the last time I checked their selection was dreadful.


----------



## jccilm

I'm eating a good quality 1700 calories. I try to mix in a low fat yogurt with most of my meals, milk, and lean meats, as well as whole grain breads and cereal, vegetables, and quality fruits. I understand what you're saying about quality calories though.


----------



## fit4duty

Congrats on the decision on the career aspirations and changing your life. Interesting advice offered thus far however at your weight and activity level I think there is a more productive course:

1.	See you doctor and get complete physical with a lab work up so that you know where you are, what’s already good and what needs improvement.
2.	Start with increasing your activity through a graduated walking to running program that gets you running 30 minutes continuously – see this thread:  http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=16635 
3.	STAY OFF THE TREADMILL – they suck to begin with but at your weight, the change in gait (excessive heel striking) that comes with treadmill usage especially if you try to run on it will cause more harm than good.
4.	Take an honest look at your nutrition and your behavior of eating – that must change if any weight loss you achieve is going to remain permanent.
5.	Do not read any of the popular media concerning training, nutrition, lifestyle change etc. It can be frustrating, contradictory and in many cases just plain wrong – for you. 
6.	Don’t worry about buying gadgets, equipment, gimmicks or dvds as your body weight provides more than enough resistance and your primary goal at this point is to become more active on a consistent basis and fix your nutrition.
7.	Eat real food – fresh is best then frozen primarily - vegetables and fruit, a modest amount of protein and limit the starchy carbohydrates to a minimum – eat clean.

Document your nutrition and activity in compliance to the 7 steps above for the next 21days then it will be time to advance to the next phase – Consistency, Discipline and Commitment is all that’s required.


----------



## EMT2B

So, I went to the local gym today and signed up for my free membership.  I got one free meeting with a personal trainer, which will be this Monday at 5pm.  I also found some exercise VHS at the second hand shop.  I got Tae Bo and Yoga.  The last thing I need to find is a jump rope.  I printed off the whole LAPD thing, and will be starting it on Monday.  As for the running part, I think I'm just going to have to just jog/run in place.  We've had some uber-crazy weather patterns lately.  Today it was POURING!!  Crazy!

One of my friends has the P90X system, and I am going to ask her if I can borrow it to see if its worth the investment.


----------



## Sandog

Agree with fit4, before you start any workout program you should get checked out by a doctor. Your S.O.B. while walking can indicate an underlying cause. I can not strongly emphasize enough that you should consult a physician before starting any workout program. You sound like a good person and I am sure someone would miss you if you were gone, sure it is inconvenient, but it will give you and your loved ones a piece of mind. 

I too suffered SOB while doing activities. Doc, found my problem, gave me some meds, and I was able to get thru a USFS fire academy at age 50. So see a Doc.


----------



## EMT2B

Sandog said:


> Agree with fit4, before you start any workout program you should get checked out by a doctor. Your S.O.B. while walking can indicate an underlying cause. I can not strongly emphasize enough that you should consult a physician before starting any workout program. You sound like a good person and I am sure someone would miss you if you were gone, sure it is inconvenient, but it will give you and your loved ones a piece of mind.
> 
> I too suffered SOB while doing activities. Doc, found my problem, gave me some meds, and I was able to get thru a USFS fire academy at age 50. So see a Doc.



 :blush: Forgive me, I forgot to mention I *have* seen my doctor. :blush: I was given Rx's for Singulair, Nasonex, Qvar (an inhaler), and Albuterol.  I take the Singulair HS, the Qvar and the Nasonex BID, and have the Albuterol on me for PRN use.  My doc said thats its all right for me to begin a mild exercise program, just don't push it. If I find myself winded in the middle of a workout, I am to walk (possibly in place, if I'm in a class or something) until I get my second wind.  I'm pretty good at knowing my limits.  I don't figure on jumping rope for more than a few minutes at a stretch when I first start out.

Does anyone have any experience with super sweatiness?  I've not been dx'd with hyperhidrosis or anything, but due to my weight, (and genetics) I tend to POUR sweat when I get warm.  I've tried sweatbands (terry cloth) and cotton bandanas (or handkerchiefs) around my forehead, but I still get sweat in my eyes.  Anyone here have any other ideas on how to keep the sweat out of my eyes?  My older brother has the same sweatiness problem, and he is in no way overweight.  Thus far, we've just both taken to keeping hankies with us in warm (and even not-so-warm  ) weather.  I'm hoping my excessive sweating will decrease as my weight does.


----------



## IAems

*Just be careful*

The most difficult part of getting fit is _longevity_; so far you've got:
1.) jump rope
2.) Tae Bow
3.) Yoga 
4.) Personal Trainer 
5.) LAPD Fitness Training
6.) P90X
7.) Exercise VHS's

What you've got listed is a lot of stuff, and it will be really hard to maintain that level of intensity for the rest of your life (almost impossible). Keep it small and simple.  I would suggest picking one of these (e.g. meet with a personal trainer twice a week _or_ start going to yoga _or_ start the fitness log).  By the way, if you do the LAPD fitness log, _*read the whole thing*_ , don't just jump to the fitness log part at the end; read the_ entire _packet.  I say this because fit4 is right and most the stuff said is already mentioned in the preliminary LAPD fitness log packet.  You've done really well, and it would be a shame to lose all that hard work because you push yourself too hard.  Remember, your post said getting _and staying_ fit!  As for the sweat, I'm the same way, genes are genes; what can you do.


----------



## Aerin-Sol

EMT2B said:


> :blush: Forgive me, I forgot to mention I *have* seen my doctor. :blush: I was given Rx's for Singulair, Nasonex, Qvar (an inhaler), and Albuterol.  I take the Singulair HS, the Qvar and the Nasonex BID, and have the Albuterol on me for PRN use.  My doc said thats its all right for me to begin a mild exercise program, just don't push it. If I find myself winded in the middle of a workout, I am to walk (possibly in place, if I'm in a class or something) until I get my second wind.  I'm pretty good at knowing my limits.  I don't figure on jumping rope for more than a few minutes at a stretch when I first start out.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with super sweatiness?  I've not been dx'd with hyperhidrosis or anything, but due to my weight, (and genetics) I tend to POUR sweat when I get warm.  I've tried sweatbands (terry cloth) and cotton bandanas (or handkerchiefs) around my forehead, but I still get sweat in my eyes.  Anyone here have any other ideas on how to keep the sweat out of my eyes?  My older brother has the same sweatiness problem, and he is in no way overweight.  Thus far, we've just both taken to keeping hankies with us in warm (and even not-so-warm  ) weather.  I'm hoping my excessive sweating will decrease as my weight does.



Where'd you grow up? People who spent the first two years of their life in warm climates sweat more. There's really not much you can do about it, but if I'm at the gym I'll carry a towel around with me and dab my forehead.




IAems said:


> The most difficult part of getting fit is _longevity_; so far you've got:
> 1.) jump rope
> 2.) Tae Bow
> 3.) Yoga
> 4.) Personal Trainer
> 5.) LAPD Fitness Training
> 6.) P90X
> 7.) Exercise VHS's
> 
> What you've got listed is a lot of stuff, and it will be really hard to maintain that level of intensity for the rest of your life (almost impossible). Keep it small and simple.  I would suggest picking one of these (e.g. meet with a personal trainer twice a week _or_ start going to yoga _or_ start the fitness log).



I disagree. He didn't say what intensity he's going to spend doing those exercises, & he said several of them he was just doing once or twice to see what they're like.. I do weight-lifting, long-distance running, intervals, cycling, yoga, several forms of dance, jump rope, gymnastics, skating, volleyball, body-weight exercises, etc -- but I rotate. Longevity is increased if you have a variety of activities to do.


----------



## IAems

*Just to clarify*

By all means, lots of different _forms_ of exercise are great.  P90X is a plan for getting in shape.  Personal training is a plan for getting in shape.  The LAPD fitness log is a plan for getting in shape.  All these different plans equate to a lot of time focusing on fitness. 
Not to mention, Aerin-Sol, for how long and how often have you been going to the gym?  Sounds to me like fitness has been a part of your life for a long time.  It's already a learned habit for you.  All I was trying to say, was that one of the mistakes I kept making very early on was over-doing it.  Out of nowhere, I would start going the gym 3 to 5 days a week and start eating seven meals a day with various forms of protein depending on the activity and rotate muscle groups, and read fitness magazines, but I couldn't maintain the intensity.  Now, while I still haven't reached that same level, I do exercise almost every day and, I've maintained that constant exercise for much longer than my bursts of heavy activity, but that's just me and maybe I'm misreading.  Just a word of caution.


----------



## EMT2B

IAems~
I have a tendency to quickly get "bored" with one type of exercise, so I figured a couple of workout/yoga tapes at a quarter apiece would be a fairly decent investment.  If I end up not liking/not doing them, I'm only out a dollar, as opposed to a few hundred dollars for a gym membership/fancy fitness doo-dads.  I've also read through the LAPD packet.  I have learned (the hard way) not to just run full speed ahead into any fitness/exercise program.  I know I may not be able to complete the whole packet in the time suggested, and I'm okay with that.  Like in the story of the tortoise and the hare, "Slow but steady wins the race!"

Aerin-Sol~
I've lived in the San Francisco bay area my whole life.  "Hot" temperatures here start at about 77F, and "unbearably hot" is about 90F!  Its not really all that warm (or cold) where I live.

_(P.S. I'm a she, not a he.    No harm, no foul.  Webpages make for nearly impossible gender determination.  :blink: )_


----------



## loves2(k)box84

Congrats on making a lifestyle change because that's what it really is, a lifestyle change. Your body will thank you a million times over, I promise! 

That's great that you are taking baby steps. Try to remember to set realistic goals like your initial 20 lb loss =) I like keeping a food journal, it really makes you conscious of what you're putting in your body. Also try to remember little things like not eating late before going to bed (unless you plan on working out in the AM) and not eating mindlessly in front of the TV. I try to eat more meals throughout the day but smaller portions. I try to stick with healthy and even organic foods like jasmine brown rice, fresh colorful produce, tofu, grass fed free range beef, steel cut oatmeal, stevia or agave nectar instead of sugar, dark chocolate, things like that. Also and I'm not assuming everyone has one but if you do have a smartphone, there are tons of calorie tracker apps. I use Lose It! for iPhone. 

I am not a gadget person per say, those infomercials never really seem to appeal to me. The only workout items I like using at home are things like a simple dip bar and a kettlebell. I like HIIT (high intensity interval training) workouts where you're exercising steady and then there are moments where you push yourself to the limit for a short amount of time and then go back to a steady pace. I am not sure where your fitness level is as we speak but like people have been suggesting, make sure you ask your doc if this type of workout will be ok for you. There's a girl on youtube that has AWESOME HIIT workouts, a lot of them just utilize your body weight, pushups, high knees, skipping rope, burpees. Just search 'body rock tv' or you can go to her website at bodyrock.tv And don't forget about swimming laps or doing an aquacise class!

Another workout I am VERY fond of and is close to my heart is boxing and muay thai kickboxing (which also happen to be excellent HIIT workouts). It seriously is one of THE best workouts ever. I do one 50 minute training session and I am soaked in sweat. Plus, you gain flexibility, boxing/kicking skills and it really helps your cardio! And if you're having a rough day, you can always take it out on those heavy bags OR if you want, you can even do full contact sparring (w/ pads of course).

Keep up the good work and you WILL get there!


----------



## beandip4all

Congrats on your recent success! Awesome that you're working hard towards a change... I can feel the motivation in your posts.  

This isn't going to be the most "fun" answer, however if you want to change your body composition, it's 80% + diet.  Plus, if you want this to be a lasting change... for the rest of your life, you'll need to develop permanent habits- meals you can cook yourself and feed yourself/your family that are healthful and simple.  Go shopping at a farmers market each week, and then make a challenge to yourself to use up all the veggies you bought before they go bad.  Try to eat one salad a day- add cottage cheese, or a greek yogurt, or some other protein to it.   Get rid of the junk!  If you got up to your current weight, maybe you have some bad habits in there- night eating, emotional eating, binging, fast food- that you could work on eliminating?    

No matter how hard you work, it's a sad fact that you can't out train diet.  So if you're still consuming too many calories or relying on lotsa junk in there as staples, while you're working out tons you might not see the weight come off.  And that's a quick way to get demoralized! 

Also, I would ad walking to your regimen.  Easy on the body than running.  Do you have a dog?  Go for 20 minute walks, work up to 40 or 60 minute walks.  Do them twice a day.  A tired dog is a happy dog, and the exercise will be great for you, too! 

Finally, I recommend strength training.  Add in some muscle building activities to up your metabolism and help your body cannibalize your fat.   I noticed you mentioned you're in SF Bay area- I train with a great powerlifting group that meets in the city. Kinda crossfitty vibe although more focused on strength and delving into strongman stuff sometimes too/ We have group workouts several times a week and they also train beginners at the gym.  lmk if you're interested, it's super fun and a great group of people!

Cheers, and good luck with everything! 
Bean


----------



## EMT2B

Any ideas of exercise I can do when the weather is 90° plus?  My area's been hit with a sudden heat wave and the thought of riding my bicycle in any temps above 75° makes me want to pass out from imaginary heat exhaustion! :blink:  Oye!  I have my VHS's but no curtains/blinds on my windows, and my front yard is in full view of my landlord's kitchen.  I really don't think the 17 y/o son wants to see my flabby white self in a WB and a pair of boxers!  :blink: :blink:  I don't need to scar him for life!


----------



## exodus

90+? XD That's nothin! Come to So-Cal and that's a normality!! ^_^


----------



## EMT2B

exodus said:


> 90+? XD That's nothin! Come to So-Cal and that's a normality!! ^_^



  I know!  I lived in Reedley for about a month before I got so homesick I had to come home.  The day I moved into the dorms at Reedley JC, it was "only" 101°!!!


----------



## beandip4all

EMT2B said:


> Any ideas of exercise I can do when the weather is 90° plus?  My area's been hit with a sudden heat wave and the thought of riding my bicycle in any temps above 75° makes me want to pass out from imaginary heat exhaustion! :blink:  Oye!  I have my VHS's but no curtains/blinds on my windows, and my front yard is in full view of my landlord's kitchen.  I really don't think the 17 y/o son wants to see my flabby white self in a WB and a pair of boxers!  :blink: :blink:  I don't need to scar him for life!



Find a pool! 

UCSF has a great one on the roof of their mission bay campus...  swimming in the sunshine aint so bad 

also city pools in SF are surprisingly clean.  you can always swim in the bay...


----------



## JD9940

eat less, move more


----------



## EMT2B

Had my first "hands-on" portion of my EMT class today and ... Wow!  A lot heavier than I expected.  And the stretcher/gurney was EMPTY.  :blink: :blink:

Anyone have any suggestions as to TotalGym and/or weight-training exercises I can do to increase my strength?  I *do* have a gym membership, but its kind of a hassle to get to the gym.  (my gym membership is free under my insurance)

Thanks all!!


----------



## JD9940

EMT2B said:


> Had my first "hands-on" portion of my EMT class today and ... Wow!  A lot heavier than I expected.  And the stretcher/gurney was EMPTY.  :blink: :blink:
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions as to TotalGym and/or weight-training exercises I can do to increase my strength?  I *do* have a gym membership, but its kind of a hassle to get to the gym.  (my gym membership is free under my insurance)
> 
> Thanks all!!



which gurney was it?
my company has the Stryker Power-PRO XT which is supposed to be a fairly heavy gurney and even our tiny girls can lift/lower the empty gurney.
also is your form ok? straight back and using your legs to move?


----------



## EMT2B

JD9940 said:


> which gurney was it?
> my company has the Stryker Power-PRO XT which is supposed to be a fairly heavy gurney and even our tiny girls can lift/lower the empty gurney.
> also is your form ok? straight back and using your legs to move?



I dunno what gurney it was.  It was just heavier than I expected.  For some strange reason, I expected the gurney to weigh, like 50 lbs.  (Please don't ask why.  I have NO IDEA why I thought that! :unsure  One gurney was an old one, and one was almost brand new.  I think he new one was a Stryker.

Bear in mind that this was the FIRST TIME I have ever attempted to lift/lower a gurney.  My form was so-so.  I got corrected on it once.

The sit-lift was easier than I thought it would be (I had the gal's legs) and getting the stair chair up the stairs was a little more difficult than I thought it would be (after having taken the stair chair down the stairs).


----------



## JD9940

looks like you'd benefit from some SQUATZ and OATZ


----------



## JohnJ

Deadlift and squats will help you with lifting.


----------



## EMT2B

JD9940 said:


> looks like you'd benefit from some SQUATZ and OATZ



WTH are "OATZ"?   Or do you mean oats, as in the food?


----------



## JD9940

yes, steel cut oats are a great pre-workout meal
also take this, it will help


----------



## Underoath87

JD9940 said:


> yes, steel cut oats are a great pre-workout meal
> also take this, it will help



They don't need to be steel-cut.  The only nutritional difference between steel-cut and rolled oats is .5 grams of fat per serving.  Oh, and steel-cut oats cost several times more $.
Not worth it.


----------



## br10

EMT2B said:


> Any ideas of exercise I can do when the weather is 90° plus?  My area's been hit with a sudden heat wave and the thought of riding my bicycle in any temps above 75° makes me want to pass out from imaginary heat exhaustion! :blink:  Oye!  I have my VHS's but no curtains/blinds on my windows, and my front yard is in full view of my landlord's kitchen.  I really don't think the 17 y/o son wants to see my flabby white self in a WB and a pair of boxers!  :blink: :blink:  I don't need to scar him for life!



Swimming


----------



## STXmedic

EMT2B said:


> Any ideas of exercise I can do when the weather is 90° plus?  My area's been hit with a sudden heat wave and the thought of riding my bicycle in any temps above 75° makes me want to pass out from imaginary heat exhaustion!



Running! It's never too hot to run!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5

Underoath87 said:


> They don't need to be steel-cut.  The only nutritional difference between steel-cut and rolled oats is .5 grams of fat per serving.  Oh, and steel-cut oats cost several times more $.
> Not worth it.



Exactly! I keep telling my dad that, bit why would a dad ever listen to his son. Lol! 

Besides, I absolutely hate the texture/feel of steel cut oats. :-S


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Underoath87

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Exactly! I keep telling my dad that, bit why would a dad ever listen to his son. Lol!
> 
> Besides, I absolutely hate the texture/feel of steel cut oats. :-S



It all comes from the same oat kernels.
For some reason, many fitness Nazis are convinced that steel cut oats are the only way to go.  Little do they realize that cutting your food vs crushing it makes little difference...

Maybe they just assume that since it tastes like sand and is expensive, it must be good for you? lol


----------



## EMT2B

I looked up the website that JD9940 suggested.  All of the exercises listed look safe enough, except the "Clean and Jerk."  Isn't it a generally a no-no to "swing" the weights and/or jump whilst holding a weight bar?  I always thought weight lifting should be done in a smooth, controlled motion.  Am I mis-informed?

I did another stretcher lift on Wednesday night.  It was actually a lot easier since I've been hitting the gym.  (I know, amazing, right?   LoL)  This stretcher was a Stryker 250(?) and the "patient" was a small-framed woman who I'm guessing weighed about 120 lbs.  My "partner" in lifting was a woman of average size and strength.

Also, my older brother (he has worked in various manual labor jobs) said that taking an amino acid supplement might help build muscle.  I am seeing my doctor tomorrow to talk to him about *any* supplements.  I was just wondering if any of you had taken any supplements, and, if so, did they help at all?

Thanks all!


----------



## JohnJ

As long as you use proper form you will be fine. Just be careful with the cleans.


----------



## Underoath87

The clean and jerk (along with just a clean) is an Olympic lift that I wouldn't recommend to anyone who isn't a seasoned athlete.  So those are out.

And at your level of performance, no supplement is going to make a noticeable difference (safely).  Just focus on diet and excercise.


----------



## JohnJ

The only supplement that is going to truly help you is whey protein.


----------



## Uma1010

Do yoga , eat veg and start walking..............


----------



## Uma1010

I think you must concentrate on making strength and stamina. Take proper diet, have a nice exercise plan and even consult your doctor to take pills like extenze, silica which can boost your fitness a lot.


----------



## EMT2B

Uma1010 said:


> I think you must concentrate on making strength and stamina. Take proper diet, have a nice exercise plan and even consult your doctor to take pills like extenze, silica which can boost your fitness a lot.




Extenze?  Uhm, thats a male enhancement product.  I am not a male, and I don't need enhancement of that area! :rofl:


----------



## emscrazy1

Bodybuilding.com has great fitness plans and tells you what foods to eat and also if you want to take supplements then they give a list of supplements to take.


----------



## 46Young

I would recommend that you do what she's doing:

http://www.myomytv.com/

http://www.youtube.com/user/Kitty8Tim

Edit: read her "How women should train" rant.


----------



## Underoath87

Uma1010 said:


> I think you must concentrate on making strength and stamina. Take proper diet, have a nice exercise plan and even consult your doctor to take pills like extenze, silica which can boost your fitness a lot.



Could someone please ban this spammer?
He's just trying to sell boner pills.


----------



## JPINFV

One of the local parks by my house has one of those fitness trail type things. I like it because it's out doors, has a variety of exercises (3 day cycle, each day has 4 exercises per station), and has a built in set of goals (i.e. beginner difficulty is exercise 1 and 2 per station, 1-2 sets, and complete the entire course in about 35 minutes).


----------



## cynikalkat

*Getting in shape*

I'm trying to get back into shape too. I work a full time job now (not ems-related) and try to go walking/jogging (intervals) or kayaking on my days off. I used to like to go after work but now I get out @ 6 and it's dark/almost dark by the time I get home. I am going to re-join Planet Fitness here soon.I'm trying to do cardio and do some basic weights at home; been pretty successful, but not really losing any weight.I've changed my eating habits (everyone falls prey to chocolate sometimes though!) and added some Whey as well. I'm mostly concerned with weight training, as I'm kinda small (average 5'3+, 150 lbs) and I can't lift a lot. Any suggestions? 

kate


----------



## STXmedic

Running or cycling is my favorite way to keep the pounds off and maintain good endurance. I've got several coworkers that have gotten into cycling, all of whom have lost weight. My supervisor went from 300lbs to 180lbs with cycling and a moderate diet change (he still eats out with us all the time  )


----------



## cynikalkat

PoeticInjustice said:


> Running or cycling is my favorite way to keep the pounds off and maintain good endurance. I've got several coworkers that have gotten into cycling, all of whom have lost weight. My supervisor went from 300lbs to 180lbs with cycling and a moderate diet change (he still eats out with us all the time  )



WOW! That's great!! I'm slowly working up to running..again. I like to do intervals of walking and jogging. Running is just torture


----------



## abckidsmom

PoeticInjustice said:


> Running or cycling is my favorite way to keep the pounds off and maintain good endurance. I've got several coworkers that have gotten into cycling, all of whom have lost weight. My supervisor went from 300lbs to 180lbs with cycling and a moderate diet change (he still eats out with us all the time  )



Hoping to get a bike sometime soon.  Probably will wait till next spring.  I have my eye on a triathlon in May that I'd love to do, but I have no idea how long it will take to be able to train for a 24 mile bike.  Any thoughts?  I'm currently running 3-5 miles, 3-4 days a week.


----------



## STXmedic

abckidsmom said:


> Hoping to get a bike sometime soon.  Probably will wait till next spring.  I have my eye on a triathlon in May that I'd love to do, but I have no idea how long it will take to be able to train for a 24 mile bike.  Any thoughts?  I'm currently running 3-5 miles, 3-4 days a week.


I would love to do a tri! Sadly, me and swimming do not mix very well...  
I'd be willing to bet you could hop on a bike, and 2-3 weeks later be able to ride 24mi with relatively no problem. 24 actually isn't too terribly far of a ride. I think my first ride ever was 20. I'd say its comparable to maybe a 5-6 mi run.


----------



## coledexter1920

Hi, I am thinking about starting a baby diet food for 2 month for my weight issues. I want to get married and these overweight issues stopping me to meet a beautiful girl. I heard about hcg a lot but want to get reviews on it from you guys.


----------

